# Funding issue



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2011)

Rang Roche this afternoon to get some bits and pieces and the chap I spoke to couldn't find my record, I said I know you have 2 of us with the same name* and eventually he found me but said there was a 'temporary stop on my account' but that he would order and send the stuff because obviously they wouldn't leave me without.

So I told him what I needed and that was fine and he then asked me to confirm what hospital I was under which I did, which matched up with what he had anyway apparently, so then asked him what this was all about?  He said it was a funding issue and they were in touch with my DSN about it.  And not to worry.

Well I'm not worried exactly more perplexed ..... as I understand the situation 'so far' before I got the pump, the PCT had to agree to fund the thing, and I couldn't have it until they had.  I understood when I got it that they had agreed because she mentioned that there had been a hold-up on one of the others there the same day, but that was sorted now.

I wondered whether it was to do with my postal address which in fact is outside the catchment area of both the GP surgery I attend and the hospital.   Been going to both since 1998.  We used to live well within the area for both, and when we moved here nearly 13 years ago I asked if it was OK straight away, being diabetic and all that you don't want to be stuck GP-less do you?  And was assured it was fine.  We are on the same road as the surgery as it happens, except it has a different name when it gets to us and is about 150 yds 'across the border'.  However, if I enter our postcode in the NHS Choices site, I don't get a choice of that surgery, in fact of none on that side of the 'border'.

Thoughts, please!


*I already knew there was at least one other woman in England with the same name since I once had an invitation by email to sing in a choir in the home counties, I did thank him but declined as I felt much though I might enjoy belting out my alto the other choir members and audience certainly wouldn't as I can't sing in tune; also I thought it might be a bit far to get to choir practice for me from Bedworth; fortunately he had a really good SOH - I can only assume the lady had a similar email address!

I have also had my orders messed up by M&S online.  Took so long to persuade them I existed and I didn't live in Berkshire or Essex or wherever it was and never had; neither did I owe them money!  I'd lost the will to live by the time the stuff arrived so have never tried to get anything else from them online.


----------



## shiv (Jun 24, 2011)

This definitely sounds like an issue that your DSN/hospital needs to take up.

If it was me I would give your DSN a call on Monday and explain what's happened and ask them to follow up. You can keep tabs on them by calling Roche to see if it's sorted


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes Shiv, that's what I said my husband I'd do.

Neither of us has had any difficukty whatsover attending Coventry hospitals for all sorts of things be it D Clinic, broken bones, odd warts, biopsy re suspected mouth cancer, physio, cameras, scans, X-rays, mammograms ...... you'd have thought someone might have noticed before they were funding peeps out of area if it were an issue!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 25, 2011)

I have no idea how PCT's work or even if they do 
But as to where your funding comes from it comes from the PCT which your GP is attached to. Not where you live.
I live in Cornwall and used to have a Devon GP. Funding came from Devon.
As Shiv says ring your DSN on Monday. I would also ring the PCT and ask what is going on.

Hope things are sorted soon. for you.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2011)

Well GP and PCT and hospital all match then Sue ... will follow it up on Monday.

Cheers.


----------



## maturetype1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I live in Cornwall and used to have a Devon GP. Funding came from Devon.



Sue your Devon GP will get all his payments for you from Cornwall. Where I work we have Yorkshire and Nottinghamshire patients so get money from two areas which is by patient address.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 10, 2011)

maturetype1 said:


> Sue your Devon GP will get all his payments for you from Cornwall. Where I work we have Yorkshire and Nottinghamshire patients so get money from two areas which is by patient address.



All this was looked into whilst I was fighting for funding.
The money comes from where the GP is based not where the patient lives.
Here's some info  http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Managingyourorganisation/Financeandplanning/Allocations/DH_125268
The Devon GP is very much an ex GP as well


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2011)

Haha Sue; not necessarily so - Warwickshire - where I live -are actually funding mine.  GP is in Coventry which is in the West Midlands.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmmm - rang Roche the other day for supplies - account still on hold, according to the chap I spoke to 'they hadn't had anything from my DSN so he would ring her'.

I couldn't be bothered to discuss it any more, or cross examine hime, frankly.

I mean - I can't sort it out can I? so I ain't gonna stress myself, as long as they keep saying they'll send the supplies, but someone is going to have quite a hefty bill to pay once they send the invoices out, aren't they? - 3 lots of supplies already!

Ellie, or anyone else with a Roche, you know the service pack?  When you change a battery how often do you also need to change the little doodah that holds the bottom of the battery in the pump?  Only done one battery change so far and I saw I had a spare in the original pack (there were 2 but obviously used one straight away) and just wondered .....


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Trophywrench , ive had my pump 10 months and i have changed my about 4 times


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 30, 2011)

Battery cover should be replaced at least with every 4th battery change

The adaptor should be replaced at least every 10th cartridge change

I do the above if I remember..  But I do inspect the battery cover and adaptor at every change though to ensure that they look fine and seals are there and don't look damaged..


----------



## trophywench (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Ellie - felt 99.99r% certain from your other posts on here that you'd know the 'correct' answer!  LOL

Right, that's handy then, cos the pack contains 4 batteries so I'll know when I start using a new battery from the next pack, to change it.

Only just started using the remote as 'more than a meter' (it's a long story, don't ask why LOL) and it's fab, isn't it?  Still on a learning curve with trying to interpret the reports etc - must read the book(s) some more!  LOL


----------



## maturetype1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry been on holiday Sue the link you posted only explains how a GP and the PCT get a share of the pot of money on offer from the NHS. If a GP has patient's from 2 different area's then trust me they get payments from 2 PCT's. Your address is used for this purpose not where the GP surgery is. I do this for a living and it has never changed in the last 20 years whilst I've worked for the NHS, we had different methods of payment over the years b ut never where the payments came from. 

Glad you've got this sorted Throphywench


----------



## trophywench (Jul 31, 2011)

maturetype1 said:


> Glad you've got this sorted Throphywench




LOL @ MT1 - I got this particular moniker from having a Thriumph Throphy .............


----------

